# 64 GTO Data Plate-Need Help



## Vaughan Walraven (Jul 21, 2006)

I am considering the purchase of a 1964 GTO. I want to know if it is a real GTO. The data plate is as follows:

10A 4-2
Style 64-2227 Body BF415
Trim 019 Paint TTA
ACC A49 B90 2073

I have looked at several decoders on the internet, but the trim & accessory codes don't match anything. Is this a GTO or a clone?

Thanks!


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

If you look at ames performance they have a list of the codes for every year


----------



## Vaughan Walraven (Jul 21, 2006)

*1964 data plate decoder*

I looked on Ames Performance website, but could not find anything.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## gojiragoat (Apr 25, 2006)

A 64-2227 would be correct for a 64 GTO or LeMans Sports Coupe; the BF is probably Fremont CA (there will be a F in the 4th digit of the VIN also - the VIN should probably start with 824F). The 10A is 1st week October build, A49 is the code for front and rear seat belts. There was an article in The Legend (GTOAA) magazine years ago (think it was 1996) that had the numbers for 1964 GTO's. Maybe you can see if there are old magazines available? Sorry that's all the info I have - good luck!


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

10A=build date which is october A= first week. My code book doesnt say what the 4-2 is so thats one thing im not sure of.
style 64 means its a 64. the first 2 means its pontiac divison. the second 2 means its a lemans. the 37 means its a hardtop sports coupe. Body I am not sure of here is what my code book says. Assembly Plant where car was built Baltimore=BA Fremont=FE Kansas City=KC Pontiac=PO. but the body number is the production serial number of the body. trim isnt a ponitac code. my code book says Trim number indicates the trim color and material for the car. Black vinyl is code 214. dark blue vinyl is code 215. Saddle vinyl is code 216. Dark Aqua vinyl is code 217. Medium red vinyl is code 218. And Parchment vinyl code is 219. my book for paint code says indicates the exterior paint color and vinyl top or convertible top color if the vehicle is so equipped. A two digit ocde indicates the bottom and top colors respectively. Color starlight black=A. Cameo Ivory=C. Silvermist Gray Metallic=D. Yorktown Blue Metallic=F. Skyline blue= H. pinehurst Green metallic=J. Marimba red metallic=L. Sunfire red metallic=N. Aquamarine metallic=P. Gulfstream Aqua metallic=Q. Alamo Beige=R. Saddle Bronze metallic=S. Grenadier Red=V. and Nocturne Blue metallic=W.. not sure of what the ACC A49 B90 2073 is for the only other info that my code book shows is vinyl top color as Ivory=1 or black=2. I also can identify VIN codes,engine numbers, engine suffix codes, rear axle codes,transmission codes, month codes, Day codes, and tempest Le Mans group option codes. along with all other factory stock options. All this info came from Cars&parts magazine. catalog of Pontiac GTO ID Numbers 1964-74. matching numbers series. it can decode VIN tags, Body plates, Engine Numbers, and paint and trim codes. it was destributed by Motorbooks International publishers & wholesalers. hope this is of great help


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Also, 2 of the plants used an accessory code of 5n to identify the GTO option. BF was also used for Fremont CA in late 64 and did not use the 5n.




> (1964-65) One way to identify a GTO in these two years is by an accessory code on the data plate or also known as the body tag. 5N code was used to show that the body had went through the conversion needed to convert the Le Mans to GTO. Only two plants used this code though. Pontiac (P, PO, PON) and Kansas City, MO. (K, KC, M, KAN).


I suggest ordering phs documentation from http://www.phs-online.com It will cost you around $40 +/- and they will send you the dealer order form, factory billing history and  the window sticker.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

My code book didnt have anything about the 5n to ident the GTO optionl. It also didnt list the BF option as being freemont. was no notation of BF being used in late 64 as a replacement either.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are more GTO facts that may not be in your book;

http://www.gtoalley.com/carfacts.html

Check the books data plate information for the 65, they were using BF in 65. Also, there were only 7,384 2-door Sport Coupes produced in 64. If this car is a true GTO it will be somewhat rare.

Here are 2 good classic GTO sites,

www.gtoalley.com

www.ultimategto.com


----------

